# I entered Guitar Idol 2011...



## Inception7 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I entered the contest and even though I probably won't even make the top 10... would you vote for me? Anyways, I figured this is the section to post this kind of shameless request 

Guitar Idol III - Entrant Video


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 16, 2011)

Another beautiful piece dude. You playing is just phenomenal. I registerred so I could toss you a vote.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 16, 2011)

You are godly.


----------



## simulclass83 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to register? Damn .


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 17, 2011)

Voted. Rock on


----------



## Kryss (Apr 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 19, 2011)

great stuff man!!

would be nice to see letchugaz entering too


----------



## Meatbucket (Apr 19, 2011)

If you don't win, I'll kill myself.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Apr 19, 2011)

High Props! Signing up now just to vote!


----------



## sunbasket (Apr 20, 2011)

I signed up too-- wonderful playing. Cheers =)


----------



## Inception7 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much guys! I'm really, sincerely honored that you guys would take the time to vote. I've gotten a very positive response and even if I don't win (there are some amazing guitarists) at least I'll have a few more people who have heard of my music. Thanks again guys, you are the best!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Apr 23, 2011)

Registered and voted too.Show 'em hell , Matt !


----------

